# And the saga continues...



## Maelstorm (Dec 23, 2017)

...and no, this is not a long time ago in a galaxy far far away either...

For those of you who are following my experience with FreeBSD and a hard disk failure, the is system install v2.0.  If you are new to my little story, then you can catch up at the following links:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/63763/
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/63799/
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/63815/

So after relearning a few things about installing FreeBSD, I think that this time I have it right.  Moving from 10.4 to 11.1 has been kinda a pain, but it's worth it.  Since I erroneously installed the system with "Dangerously Dedicated" disks, I'm going to reinstall it.  Furthermore, after using the machine for a bit, I have a pretty good handle on what the partition sizes needs to be.  So, here we go...

The Original:

```
[LIST]
[*]Disk ada0 (40GB)
[LIST]
[*]/        2gb   355MB
[*]swap     2gb
[*]/var     4gb   187MB
[*]/tmp     4gb   43MB
[*]/usr     8gb   887MB
[*]/home    Rest of Disk
[/LIST]
[*]Disk ada1 (120GB)
[LIST]
[*]/usr/src      4gb   2485MB
[*]swap          2gb
[*]/usr/obj      8gb   4605MB
[*]/usr/doc      4gb   1106MB
[*]/usr/ports    8gb   1739MB
[*]/usr/local    Rest of Disk
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
```

So, with the current state of the machine, and since all software that is not part of the base system gets placed in /usr/local, and that the / partition is using 355MB (with multiple kernels) and the /usr partition is using only 887MB, I am going to leave /usr as part of the / partition and increase it to 4gb.  That seems to be the only change that I need to make.  So the new layout is as follows:


```
[LIST]
[*]Disk ada0 (40GB)
[LIST]
[*]/        4gb
[*]swap     2gb
[*]/var     4gb
[*]/tmp     4gb
[*]/home    Rest of Disk
[/LIST]
[*]Disk ada1 (120GB)
[LIST]
[*]/usr/src      4gb
[*]swap          2gb
[*]/usr/obj      8gb
[*]/usr/doc      4gb
[*]/usr/ports    8gb
[*]/usr/local    Rest of Disk
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
```

The system specs are

```
[LIST]
[*]2001 Custom Built Machine
[*]AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1400MHZ
[*]2GB RAM
[*]3dfx Voodoo3 3000 AGP Video Card
[*]40GB PATA HD
[*]120GB PATA HD
[*]ATAPI DVD Writer
[*]ATAPI Iomega ZIP-100 drive (ATAPI Floppy)
[/LIST]
```

I plan on upgrading the system within the next couple of years.  Since this is a i386 uniprocessor system, it should be a big upgrade in performance (I'm looking at you, make buildworld ; make buildkernel) going to amd64 and multicore.

Comments?  Suggestions?


----------



## Snurg (Dec 23, 2017)

You asked for comments...

With so scarce space on the HD I even have tried the Linux way with only one partition mounted at /. This saved me from the worries whether /usr etc stay sufficient and from making links to fix bad situations.

Given my experience with hard disk crashes, your report animated me to do again a fearful `zpool status` to see whether still both drives that currently make the mirrored zpool on my PC are still OK.
Phew! No errors.

(Just to make sure that I do not catch a series mishap like with the IBM Deathstars , where BOTH drives failed one after the other in short time, I even take care that always both drives are each from a different manufacturer...)

And I am amazed your Zipdrive seems still intact...
Back then I had a few too, all died the click death  eating the diskettes containing my backups. 

But you have a DVD writer.
This great invention saved my most important data no matter what HDDs want to do...

The rest is of less matter imho. Just do as you like


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 23, 2017)

I knew I saw somebody using a Voodoo3. 

I still have the one that came in my GateWay tower, and the full-sized tower itself. I replaced it with a mighty Nvidia GeForce2 I used in my P IV pfSense box. The power supply on the tower is dead but it has an Iomega Zip Drive too and I have an external drive with about 30 100MB disks from around 2000 that still work in it.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Dec 23, 2017)

*Off-Topic*: By the way  Maelstrom, any chance you stole that Evangelion logo  from ShelLuser? 

_God's in his Heaven. All's right with the World_


----------



## Maelstorm (Dec 23, 2017)

Sensucht94 said:


> *Off-Topic*: By the way  Maelstrom, any chance you stole that Evangelion logo  from ShelLuser?
> 
> _God's in his Heaven. All's right with the World_



Actually, it's the other way around.  This was my logo before the forum migrated over to the new software many moons ago.  I don't post very much here, but I've been a member for quite some time.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Dec 23, 2017)

Your computer's specs remind me of Star Wars, too...  I have more powerful routers under my desk.


----------



## ronaldlees (Dec 25, 2017)

Maelstorm said:


> The system specs are
> 
> ```
> [LIST]
> ...



Carry on with that old Athlon box.  My "2001 Custom Built Machine" finally went dark with some kind of motherboard failure about two months ago.  Actually, it had multiple physical processors, so was not exactly like yours.  Was a sad day.  So many memories.

Keep that old girl going, AFAIK Intel doesn't run Minix on that board.


----------

